# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] C# vs Managed C++

## falconsoft

Hi,

I have programmed in C++ before .NET came and then switched to C# and liked the language. What I would like to explore is whether I have missed anything in not programming in Managed C++.

Putting it more specifically-
1) Performance related : Do managed applications written in Managed C++ run faster than the same application written in C#?
2) Feature set : Is there any useful features in Managed C++ which are not available in C#?

It would be nice if the Microsoft people share their thoughts on this.

Thanks,
- Manoj Agarwal

----------


## steixeira

>>1) Performance related : Do managed applications written in Managed C++ run faster than the same application written in C#?<<

Managed code written in C++/CLI does tend to perform better than similar code written in C#, as the C++ compiler's optimization technology is more sophisticated.  However, your mileage will certainly vary depending on the specific scenario. 

>>2) Feature set : Is there any useful features in Managed C++ which are not available in C#?<<

Templates and deterministic finalization are two biggies, but the ability to seamlessly interoperate with native code is perhaps the most compelling feature.

Thanks,

Steve Teixeira
Group Program Manager
Visual C++

----------


## falconsoft

Thanks for your reply Steve!

About feature set- I thought C++ templates are the same as generics which C# 2.0 has. Also, do you really have deterministic finalization in managed C++? I thought the CLR doesn't support deterministic finalization.

About performance : Can you give links to any bench mark studies done for comparing the performances? I ask as this question (about performance between C# and C++) is always troubling me and I would like to explore it.

Steve- can you pl elobrate on above.

Thanks,
- Manoj

----------


## Brad Jones

Here are a couple of articles on the Codeguru site that I thought I'd mention since  they relate to this thread:

*Comparing .NET Generics and C++ Templates*
http://www.codeguru.com/columns/expe...cle.php/c7423/
*
STL.NET: Combining Generics and Templates*
http://www.codeguru.com/columns/kate...le.php/c10297/

Brad!

----------


## Nemanja Trifunovic

And one from Brandon Bray on the same topic:

http://blogs.msdn.com/branbray/archi.../19/51023.aspx

----------

